# It's Classic time!!



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

It's time again! KVD and Skeet are hush hush, as usual. Ike says he may have found them! Guys are tearin up boats, losin lower units and gettin stuck on high ground! But the temperatures are risin and it sounds like it might get good pretty quick down there. Who's pickin who? I'm goin with Hackney for this one.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> It's time again! KVD and Skeet are hush hush, as usual. Ike says he may have found them! Guys are tearin up boats, losin lower units and gettin stuck on high ground! But the temperatures are risin and it sounds like it might get good pretty quick down there. Who's pickin who? I'm goin with Hackney for this one.


I get ESPN2, Versus, and Outdoor Channel. Where will it be televised?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nothing live as far as I know, Jig. I seen it advertised for ESPN2 for Feb 26 and 27. Who you like?


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

man i gonna have to go with biffle if the flippin bite is on.but man its hard to count out kvd.all i know is i wish i was south with them fishin cant wait till spring


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Nothing live as far as I know, Jig. I seen it advertised for ESPN2 for Feb 26 and 27. Who you like?


Thanks. I'll keep an eye out so I can DVR it. 
As far as who I like. I wouldn't mind seeing a non-winder win. Ha Ha!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

im gonna be all over bassmaster.com this weekend trying to follow what i can. ill probably catch all of the coverage they will be airing on ESPN2 next weekend


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Balsa, I hear you. Biffle will be tough to beat if the bite comes his way and its lookin more and more like it will. Watch out for Faircloth, he,s pretty handy with a flippin stick in his hand.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i gotta go with biffle too but ike is always my favorite. hope he comes out on top


----------



## giniman11 (Sep 28, 2009)

I like Evers. He finished strong last year and loves shallow water. If the water keeps warming gotta watch out for KVD with a spinner or lipless


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

KVD was sick yesterday spent 2hrs layin on front deck of boat says he will be good to to go tho with rest today....IMO if its a flippin bite how can you not count out Denny Brauer????

anybody else pissed that ESPN has dropped the ball on this. NO live coverage at all, and they showing it a week later!!!!!!!! you can watch bowling every sunday LIVE why not bass fishing:freaked-out:


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

honkinhank said:


> KVD was sick yesterday spent 2hrs layin on front deck of boat says he will be good to to go tho with rest today....IMO if its a flippin bite how can you not count out Denny Brauer????
> 
> anybody else pissed that ESPN has dropped the ball on this. NO live coverage at all, and they showing it a week later!!!!!!!! you can watch bowling every sunday LIVE why not bass fishing:freaked-out:


Since ESPN doesn't "Own" it anymore I'm surprised they are covering it as much as they are. I'm also surprised the New Owners didn't bargain to have it televised "Live" for so many years.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Since ESPN doesn't "Own" it anymore I'm surprised they are covering it as much as they are. I'm also surprised the New Owners didn't bargain to have it televised "Live" for so many years.


yea, esp. with jerry mcneiss (we need a spell check here) bein one of the owners and all the work he has done for ESPN thur the years covering B.A.S.S. that something like that wouldnt happen. but at least we will have live bowling coverage


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Old Denny didn't qualify this year but this would definitely be right up his alley. As far as Evers, I'd sure like to see him get a big win. He's a good dude and a heck of a fisherman. Biffle sounds pretty confident and had Larew Baits make up some of his Biffle Bugs in a new color. Gotta love Ike!

Give these new owners a couple of years and it wouldn't surprise me to see the coverage turn out to be better than ever. I agree, how can they have live bowling on but not the Classic, or the Elites for that matter.

Live video of the take off tomorrow morning from 7:30 to 8:15. Then some different live feeds throughout the day. Live weigh-in at 5:30. All on bassmasters.com


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Old Denny didn't qualify this year but this would definitely be right up his alley. As far as Evers, I'd sure like to see him get a big win. He's a good dude and a heck of a fisherman. Biffle sounds pretty confident and had Larew Baits make up some of his Biffle Bugs in a new color. Gotta love Ike!
> 
> Give these new owners a couple of years and it wouldn't surprise me to see the coverage turn out to be better than ever. I agree, how can they have live bowling on but not the Classic, or the Elites for that matter.
> 
> Live video of the take off tomorrow morning from 7:30 to 8:15. Then some different live feeds throughout the day. Live weigh-in at 5:30. All on bassmasters.com


opps, guess i didnt look close enough at this years particapiants. but he did qualify for the elite series right??


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

surprising that aaron marten is in the lead after day 1. kvd had a great day as usual. skeets at #9 and ike's at #21, 7lbs off the lead. he better have a huuuuge day tomorrow

i'm really disappointed by the coverage. i mean really...it's the superbowl of fishing and noones carrying it??? LAME


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

sucks there is no live tv coverage. but, the coverage at bassmaster.com is really good the live blog and videos keep you update all day long, and when basstrakk is working neat to see how many they are catching and it kinda gives u lil inside look to


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Aaron Martens is in first.... But KVD is right there in 3rd! Only a pound off! 
Btw what is up with this fog there???????


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> I get ESPN2, Versus, and Outdoor Channel. Where will it be televised?


Espn 2 next weekend check bassmaster.com for times.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Shaping up to be a good one. I wonder if Martens and KVD can spend three days beside each other and not be at each others throats by Sunday. Another thing, wonder how many locals recognized where KVD, Martens, and Rook were fishing and will be there this morning when the pros arrive? I learned one thing from watching on bassmaster.com yesterday, I need a new, more comfortable computer chair!!


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

have they even launched yet on the live coverage it still shows all the boats at the docks


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nope stilll under a fog delay....much longer delay than yesterday. That sucks for the guys wanting to make the longer (100+ miles) to Venice. I hope KVD blows Arron Martens doors off....not a fan of Martens. I would love to see Evers jump up from yesterday.

The TV coverage is a bummer....but here is a link to the schedule for next weekend.

Hmm the link is not cooperating...go to the BASS homepage...the TV schedule is on the lfethand side about 1/2 way down the page.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Flippin 416 said:


> Nope stilll under a fog delay....much longer delay than yesterday. That sucks for the guys wanting to make the longer (100+ miles) to Venice. I hope KVD blows Arron Martens doors off....not a fan of Martens. I would love to see Evers jump up from yesterday.
> 
> The TV coverage is a bummer....but here is a link to the schedule for next weekend.
> 
> Hmm the link is not cooperating...go to the BASS homepage...the TV schedule is on the lfethand side about 1/2 way down the page.


And he did! Martens down at 7 or 8 and KVD is 2nd!


----------

